# AD&D 1E DMG and Monster Manual In PDF!



## Kramodlog (Jul 21, 2015)

These have been coming out regularly. I wonder if jury duty is over and these releases are related.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 21, 2015)

I doubt it would be related, they've been releasing PDFs regularly on Tuesdays, usually a bunch of Dragons and Dungeons from the 4e era plus some game books.


----------



## Barantor (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm glad as this means you can more easily play more obscure versions of D&D with others.


----------



## mach1.9pants (Jul 21, 2015)

Whoop Whoop, sold!


----------



## graves3141 (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm excited because this means that the 2E pdf's are next... anybody have a guess as to when that might happen?  This month maybe?


----------



## grizzo (Jul 22, 2015)

graves3141 said:


> I'm excited because this means that the 2E pdf's are next... anybody have a guess as to when that might happen?  This month maybe?




Will the Dungeon Bastard make fun of the Complete PDF of Elves?


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jul 22, 2015)

I can't wait for the core books for 3.0 to be done... I have 3.5, and I have the 1st Ed AD&D (above)... 3.0 will round me out. (I never played 4e or 5e... just not interested enough.)


----------



## Torg Smith (Jul 22, 2015)

graves3141 said:


> I'm excited because this means that the 2E pdf's are next... anybody have a guess as to when that might happen?  This month maybe?




I think it will be November.


----------



## Ravenheart87 (Jul 22, 2015)

graves3141 said:


> I'm excited because this means that the 2E pdf's are next... anybody have a guess as to when that might happen?  This month maybe?




There is a chance that the OD&D pdfs are coming earlier. As far as I remember the OD&D boxed set came out earlier than the 2e reprints.


----------



## graves3141 (Jul 22, 2015)

Ravenheart87 said:


> There is a chance that the OD&D pdfs are coming earlier. As far as I remember the OD&D boxed set came out earlier than the 2e reprints.




I had to look this up because I wasn't sure, but the 2E reprints came out in May 2013 and the OD&D boxed set came out in November 2013.  However, that may not mean anything when it comes to the pdf release schedule.  I guess I'm just hoping that 2E is next but we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## graves3141 (Jul 22, 2015)

grizzo said:


> Will the Dungeon Bastard make fun of the Complete PDF of Elves?




I'm not sure what this means at all.


----------



## diaglo (Jul 22, 2015)

Barantor said:


> I'm glad as this means you can more easily play more obscure versions of D&D with others.




1edADnD is not obscure. millions of people bought and played it for decades


----------



## Barantor (Jul 22, 2015)

diaglo said:


> 1edADnD is not obscure. millions of people bought and played it for decades




Obscure in the sense that you had to try and find a book that wasn't beat to hell in order to play it. Now with digital versions I don't have to worry that half the pages have crayon drawn in them if ordered from Ebay...

I've seen more 3rd Edition books on old shelves in used bookstores than 1E.... your miles may vary.


----------



## diaglo (Jul 22, 2015)

Barantor said:


> Obscure in the sense that you had to try and find a book that wasn't beat to hell in order to play it. Now with digital versions I don't have to worry that half the pages have crayon drawn in them if ordered from Ebay...
> 
> I've seen more 3rd Edition books on old shelves in used bookstores than 1E.... your miles may vary.




there are warehouses full of Basic and 1edADnD books in Taiwan. not that obscure. just not that in demand in the current decade.

edit: and 2edADnD. the complete book of blank in thousands of copies. crate after crate.


----------



## Desh-Rae-Halra (Jul 23, 2015)

How do I get these from Taiwan? Are they in English?


----------



## Ravenheart87 (Jul 23, 2015)

graves3141 said:


> I had to look this up because I wasn't sure, but the 2E reprints came out in May 2013 and the OD&D boxed set came out in November 2013.  However, that may not mean anything when it comes to the pdf release schedule.  I guess I'm just hoping that 2E is next but we'll have to wait and see.




Indeed, it seems I remembered wrong. Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## Nikosandros (Jul 24, 2015)

Never mind.


----------



## Ravenheart87 (Jul 24, 2015)

Nikosandros said:


> Yes, they are in English... all PDFs by WotC are in English. If you want to get them, you need to register an account with DnD Classics (which is actually the same as Drivethru, RPGNow and possibly several other names) and then you pay with either a credit card or PayPal. There shouldn't be any problems in ordering them from Taiwan. I'm in Italy and I can buy them.




Desh-Rae-Halra wasn't talking about buying D&D pdfs from Taiwin. He was talking about the books stored in taiwanese warehouses that diaglo mentioned above.


----------



## Nikosandros (Jul 24, 2015)

Ravenheart87 said:


> Desh-Rae-Halra wasn't talking about buying D&D pdfs from Taiwin. He was talking about the books stored in taiwanese warehouses that diaglo mentioned above.



Ooops... I fumbled on my reading comprehension roll.


----------



## Desh-Rae-Halra (Jul 24, 2015)

Ravenheart87 said:


> Desh-Rae-Halra wasn't talking about buying D&D pdfs from Taiwin. He was talking about the books stored in taiwanese warehouses that diaglo mentioned above.




Exactly. I was just imagining that somehow the Original prints have been sitting in warehouses in Taiwan for all these years? To me that would be an amazing find!


----------



## graves3141 (Jul 24, 2015)

Desh-Rae-Halra said:


> Exactly. I was just imagining that somehow the Original prints have been sitting in warehouses in Taiwan for all these years? To me that would be an amazing find!




Such a cool idea... a forgotten warehouse somewhere with new copies of almost any D&D or AD&D book or product you could want.  I want to go there now.


----------



## diaglo (Jul 29, 2015)

am i the only one who does research into where are they now?

the Basic edition boxed sets (red Mentzer) were available for sale not too many years ago from a guy who bought 4 pallets of them while overseas.

edit: during that sales pitch. the guy showed pics of a warehouse floor to ceiling full of other stuff. 1edADnD books were wrapped in pallets too.

edit2: yes, they were the US versions.


----------



## Desh-Rae-Halra (Jul 29, 2015)

My mistake. I thought since you knew about them you might provide the information of where they are available now.


----------



## diaglo (Jul 30, 2015)

Desh-Rae-Halra said:


> My mistake. I thought since you knew about them you might provide the information of where they are available now.




i wish. i only know what i saw then. circa 2010-11


----------

